# servidor correo gentoo y thuntherbird

## fairway

Buenas,

Lo primero decir que no tengo muchos conocimientos de esto y que el servidor no fue montado por mi.

Partiendo de eso decir que el servidor de correo esta instalado sobre gentoo, que tiene como servidor de correo entrante imap, de saliente smtp, con sendmail de mta y cyrus de gestor de buzones.

el mismo servidor tiene un servicio web para poder acceder al correo y este funciona perfectamente, tanto para enviar como para recibir correos.

el problema esta al usar el thuntherbir(me supongo que con otros tambien pero no lo he probado) para enviar correo, o configurar una cuenta en thunderbird.

el servidor de correo entrante(imap) lo reconoce perfectamente, pero el servidor de correo saliente(smtp) da error. la verdad que no encuentro mucha informacion y no se muy bien que puedo hacer.

Me podeis dar alguna idea de por donde investigar? 

muchas gracias por adelantado

un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  el servidor de correo saliente(smtp) da error.

 

y cuál es el error ?

saluetes y bienvenido !

----------

## fairway

bueno al intentar configurar una cuenta lo reconoce todo pero el servidor de correo saliente pone una luz naranja. y cuando le doy a continual me dice que el usuario o contraseña no es correcto.

La persona que tiene configurada la cuenta con el thunderbird(de cuando funcionaba correctamente) puede recibir correos, pero no mandarlos, no voy a poder contactar con el hasta el lunes, asique no puedo daros mas datos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Busca el error dentro de los logs del servidor y pégalo en el foro, eso es lo que te pide gringo. Por convención se suele loguear en /var/log/mail.log.

Prueba también hablarle al servidor en su idioma, con una conexión telnet por ejemplo.

Por lo general para evitar lo que se llama open-relays, todo smtp server rechaza clientes no autenticados, estás seguro de que tu cliente de correo se está autenticando correctamente contra el SMTP server?

Salud!

EDITO: Bienvenido al foro.

----------

## fairway

bueno en /var/log no hay ningun mail.log

si que me he conectado por telnet. voy a investigar a ver donde puede estar el log del mail

un saludo y gracias por la bienvenida

----------

## fairway

he buscado el mail.log y no lo encuentro por ningun lado.

alguna ida mas?

ando un poco perdido.

un saludo

----------

## fairway

bueno he conseguido configurar mas o menos el correo en thunderbird. ya recibe y consigo que mande correos a cuentas que están alojadas en el mismo servidor, pero cuando tiene que mandar a servidores externos nada. El error que sale en el thunderbird es:

Ocurrió un error al enviar el mensaje. El servidor de correo respondió: 5.7.1 <cuenta@correo.es>... Relaying denied. Por favor, compruebe el destinatario del mensaje cuenta@correo.es y vuelva a intentarlo.

----------

## el_miki

 *fairway wrote:*   

> bueno he conseguido configurar mas o menos el correo en thunderbird. ya recibe y consigo que mande correos a cuentas que están alojadas en el mismo servidor, pero cuando tiene que mandar a servidores externos nada. El error que sale en el thunderbird es:
> 
> Ocurrió un error al enviar el mensaje. El servidor de correo respondió: 5.7.1 <cuenta@correo.es>... Relaying denied. Por favor, compruebe el destinatario del mensaje cuenta@correo.es y vuelva a intentarlo.

 

Hola, por si te sirve de ayuda, en mi servidor de correo, cuando pasa exactamente eso, es decir, que recibes y mandas, solo a cuentas del mismo servidor!!! Es que lo que falla es la auntenticación de correo, es decir, el usuario y la contraseña de SMTP!!!

Prueba con los fallos típicos del username, en mi caso concreto tenemos que poner username@servidor, a ver si va a ser esa tontería.

Suerte.

----------

## fairway

pues si el_miki yo tambien pensaba que era una pijada de esas, pero no doy con ello y he probado mil configuraciones. no se la verdad que ya no se que mas mirar, lo que si que me gustaria es saber como puedo mirar el log del mail. o activarlo, porque busque en el servidor y no habia ningun archivo que se llamara mail.log

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu servidor se basa en postfix o qmail? Hay que mirar los logs de estos servicios y ver de que se quejan al momento en que fallan.

Salud!

----------

## fairway

se basa en qmail. ahi lo he dejado mas o menos funcionando, recibe correo bien de todos los lados pero no consigue enviar, asi que se envia el correo desde otro servidor y medio arreglado, es una solucion temporar pero bueno

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De qmail no tengo ni la menor idea. A ver si Stolz puede aportar algo, siempre que alguien pregunta por qmail, el parece conocer la respuesta  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El servidor de correo respondió: 5.7.1 <cuenta@correo.es>... Relaying denied.
> 
> 

 

En mi caso, y teniendo como Servidor de Correo Exchange 2007, también me daba ese error, tuve que habilitar la IP de mi equipo para poder enviar correo, la conexión la tengo configurada por IMAP al puerto 993.

Saludos.

----------

## fairway

2uncas gracias por el aporte, probare pero no creo que sea ese el porblema. ya que si mando un correo a cualquier otro correo de ese mismo servidor si que lo envia. cuando da error es cuando los correos son de servidores ajenos...

Inodoro_Pereyra gracias. pues a ver si me comental algo mas, sino veo que se queda asi aunque no me guste

----------

